# Vape Suppliers + International Shipping



## devdev

Hi Guys,

Would be great if we could compile a list of all vape suppliers who are known to ship internationally and/or ship customs friendly.

I am going to propose the following format

Name:
Website:
International Shipping: Y/N
Customs Friendly: Y/N

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET

and then stickie it somewhere where people wont ever read it  you know like the top of the pages kinda thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ET

jokes aside i like this idea a lot


----------



## devdev

Name: Nicoticket
Website: Nicoticket.com
International Shipping: Y
Customs Friendly: Y


----------



## Rob Fisher

Name: Reomods
Website: www.reosmods.com
International Shipping: Y
Customs Friendly: Y
Ave Del Time : $48 option one week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hyphen

I think you should also add to that :

average delivery time :


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heathers Heavenly Vapes
Website: www.heathersheavenlyvapes.com
International Shipping: Y
Customs Friendly: Y
Ave Del Time : Forever! Over a month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Fasttech
Website: www.fasttech.com
International Shipping: Y
Customs Friendly: depends on the mood of the person at the mail hub
Ave Del Time : around one month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

EVC
Website: http://www.evcigarettes.com/
International Shipping: Y - Flat rate USPS priority mail only +/- $68, but not weight dependant.
Customs Friendly: Don't know, did not order liquids. Hardware marked at amount paid.
Ave Del Time : Around 10 days


----------



## Ricgt

Name: Velvet Cloud Vapor
Website: www.velvetcloudvapor.com
International Shipping: Y
Customs Friendly: Y for e-juice
Ave Del Time : 20 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff Daddy

How much is the shipping and import tax if you order from america, cause it's no use you buy just a battery like a Sony VTC5/4 (low stock in SA) and you pay the price of 2 batteries for a single one?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Puff Daddy said:


> How much is the shipping and import tax if you order from america, cause it's no use you buy just a battery like a Sony VTC5/4 (low stock in SA) and you pay the price of 2 batteries for a single one?



Bottom line is if you buy from authentic US vape shops it's gonna cost you more bringing it in yourself than buying locally. I buy a lot from the USA but only items I cannot get locally! The Vat, document charges and courier charges always make it more expensive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Greyz

Name: eFuntop
Website: http://www.efun.top/
International Shipping: Y
Customs Friendly: Y

I purchased a SmokTech TFV4 and a few other goodies on the 22 December and had it in my hands a few days ago. 
Shipping cost was $8.95 but was here very fast from China.
Serial number check came through as Authentic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redaa

Greyz said:


> Name: eFuntop
> Website: http://www.efun.top/
> International Shipping: Y
> Customs Friendly: Y
> 
> I purchased a SmokTech TFV4 and a few other goodies on the 22 December and had it in my hands a few days ago.
> Shipping cost was $8.95 but was here very fast from China.
> Serial number check came through as Authentic



I just placed two orders with efun top. tell me what did you pay for taxes and duties once it arrived? how does it arrive and how do they notify you if it arrived? Sorry for all the questions but i am new to ordering from over seas vendors


----------



## Greyz

Redaa said:


> I just placed two orders with efun top. tell me what did you pay for taxes and duties once it arrived? how does it arrive and how do they notify you if it arrived? Sorry for all the questions but i am new to ordering from over seas vendors


No apologies necessary at all. Shipping from efun.top is a little slower since they stopped using Singapore, it's more like 4-5 weeks as opposed to the 2-3 weeks it used to take. 

If this is ur first order from overseas you might not have to pay any customs tax. I believe you can import a few hundred dollars before they start taxing you. 
I work on average of R65 per $20, it varies a little but is in that range.

EDIT: Below is a screenshot of a parcel I'm waiting for. Should give you an indication of the time it takes.







Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Redaa

Greyz said:


> No apologies necessary at all. Shipping from efun.top is a little slower since they stopped using Singapore, it's more like 3-4 weeks as opposed to the 2-3 weeks it used to take.
> 
> If this is ur first order from overseas you might not have to pay any customs tax. I believe you can import a few hundred dollars before they start taxing you.
> I work on average of R65 per $20, it varies a little but is in that range.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Thanks that clears up allot. I placed two orders of around $100 shipping included. So once they ship it, where does it land here and how do you collect it? does it come through post or courier or do you have to collect at the air port?

TIA


----------



## Greyz

Redaa said:


> Thanks that clears up allot. I placed two orders of around $100 shipping included. So once they ship it, where does it land here and how do you collect it? does it come through post or courier or do you have to collect at the air port?
> 
> TIA


It's possible you could be waved the customs duty as this is your first purchase but more than likely plan on being taxed plus minus R650 for that $100 package. You could be lucky and they marked the value as less than what it costs. Plenty times a $30 tank was shipped do me and valued at $20.

The parcel will go from customs through JIMC then to your nearest post office. You may wait till you receive the customs notice or you may call Sapo when the parcel is in the country, get a local tracking number and track the parcel yourself. Once you see its at the post office you can just go there with your ID and the local tracking number, pay the customs and collect your parcel.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

If you check your order on efun.top you should have a tracking number. I use the 17track or trackcheckermobile android app, and enter the tracking number there and follow it's progress. When I see its been through customs and is at JIMC I call SAPO and request the local tracking number.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Redaa

Greyz said:


> It's possible you could be waved the customs duty as this is your first purchase but more than likely plan on being taxed plus minus R650 for that $100 package. You could be lucky and they marked the value as less than what it costs. Plenty times a $30 tank was shipped do me and valued at $20.
> 
> The parcel will go from customs through JIMC then to your nearest post office. You may wait till you receive the customs notice or you may call Sapo when the parcel is in the country, get a local tracking number and track the parcel yourself. Once you see its at the post office you can just go there with your ID and the local tracking number, pay the customs and collect your parcel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I'm looking forward to the parcels arriving. thanks for clearing it up!!!!

Cheers!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Redaa said:


> Thanks man. I'm looking forward to the parcels arriving. thanks for clearing it up!!!!
> 
> Cheers!!


My pleasure  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crockett

SAPO also has a tracking app now, and it's surprisingly decent. Can track both international and local tracking numbers on here.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sapo.sapomobile
https://itunes.apple.com/za/app/south-african-post-office/id1117842926?mt=8

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Nicholas Grove

Hey guys,
I ordered from a company in china we are using DHL Express
Wat is the avg delivery time using DHL express 2 days or 3 days
and how do you pay the duty's or know when to and where too??
Thank you


----------



## Dubz

Nicholas Grove said:


> Hey guys,
> I ordered from a company in china we are using DHL Express
> Wat is the avg delivery time using DHL express 2 days or 3 days
> and how do you pay the duty's or know when to and where too??
> Thank you


DHL Express takes about 4 days. DHL will contact you with the amount due. They will usually deliver within 24 hours after the payment was received.


----------



## Nicholas Grove

Dubz said:


> DHL Express takes about 4 days. DHL will contact you with the amount due. They will usually deliver within 24 hours after the payment was received.



Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowball

I imported some good from china and paid was round R400 and paid R58 duty and tax on that, I waited 6 weeks for delivery to my local post office.


----------



## playa4life

I've said it once, and will say it again... AWESOME FORUM you guys have going here! Everyone is super helpful!
Great site. Great thread!
Currently waiting on my first international purchase.
#ExcitedForDays!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jodiefoster81

Hey guys. 

Has anybody ordered stuff from Fasttech before? Are they trustworthy and how long did your order take to arrive? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds

jodiefoster81 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Has anybody ordered stuff from Fasttech before? Are they trustworthy and how long did your order take to arrive?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I have .. one order received after 6-7 weeks, the other is missing in action. They said they'll refund once PO confirms package is lost (after up to another two months). Maybe just my bad luck but never had something gone astray before. Not the best customer experience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jodiefoster81

Clouds said:


> I have .. one order received after 6-7 weeks, the other is missing in action. They said they'll refund once PO confirms package is lost (after up to another two months). Maybe just my bad luck but never had something gone astray before. Not the best customer experience.


Sigh... That's a bit disheartening. They've got so much I want to order and their prices are decent. Maybe I'll DHL 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

jodiefoster81 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Has anybody ordered stuff from Fasttech before? Are they trustworthy and how long did your order take to arrive?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


All my orders (around 20) arrived, some took longer (as in 4 months) than others, but they all got here eventually.
EDIT: I should add that delays were always on the SA side.


----------



## jodiefoster81

Andre said:


> All my orders (around 20) arrived, some took longer (as in 4 months) than others, but they all got here eventually.


4 MONTHS?!?! Hell no! I'll definitely be using DHL then. Were your packages received in good order? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

jodiefoster81 said:


> 4 MONTHS?!?! Hell no! I'll definitely be using DHL then. Were your packages received in good order?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes, never a problem. I only order small value items and not many per order and only stuff that I am prepared to wait for. 

The stuff that matter I get locally.


----------



## stephen.johnson2

jodiefoster81 said:


> 4 MONTHS?!?! Hell no! I'll definitely be using DHL then. Were your packages received in good order?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I think (but haven't done the exercise) that it will be equal to or more expensive than the local guys once you pay shipping and the dreaded.....DUTIES...this with DHL Express


----------



## jodiefoster81

stephen.johnson2 said:


> I think (but haven't done the exercise) that it will be equal to or more expensive than the local guys once you pay shipping and the dreaded.....DUTIES...this with DHL Express


I'll see if I can get around to it tomorrow some time and do the math to see if it's worth it. 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jodiefoster81

Thanks for all the feedback. Mucho gracias  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno

That's the reason we have a group of people doing group buys monthly and that helps to cover DHL shipping


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I agree with @Andre regarding FastTech. They have always been 100% reliable for me. They have never caused me any delays, beyond what they have promised. The huge delays have been on our side, usually at customs. Overseas suppliers sometimes get a bad name when the delays are beyond their control. The only reason couriers can get the items to you more quickly is because they seem to have a way to get the parcels through SA customs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2

jodiefoster81 said:


> I'll see if I can get around to it tomorrow some time and do the math to see if it's worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm looking for some gear from fast tech stop perhaps if we combine to save shipping?


----------



## WELIHF

If someone does a fasttech order i'll join in for a few things


----------



## DangerDave

I can't speak for Fasttech specifically, however, I can speak to the customs point. 

I ordered 3 things from gearbest on 1 April. They broke that down into three separate parcels that all departed China on different dates. 
They all arrived at Customs on different dates. One arrived at Customs on 24 April was released yesterday... The other 2, arrived 28 April, and are still at customs. 

Gearbest took a few days to dispatch these items. Although they said they had stock, clearly they were waiting for stuff to come in. Once each of these packages left China, they made their way to the Netherlands, and then from there made their way to SA, all via PostNL. Then everything just sits at Customs at Johannesburg International Mail Centre (JIMC) and there is NOTHING you can do to speed that up. 

The point of all of this... IF you get the option to using a courier from FastTech, then use that option, as they apparently get stuff through customs quicker than you can using the standard express mail service.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky

DangerDave said:


> I can't speak for Fasttech specifically, however, I can speak to the customs point.
> 
> I ordered 3 things from gearbest on 1 April. They broke that down into three separate parcels that all departed China on different dates.
> They all arrived at Customs on different dates. One arrived at Customs on 24 April was released yesterday... The other 2, arrived 28 April, and are still at customs.
> 
> Gearbest took a few days to dispatch these items. Although they said they had stock, clearly they were waiting for stuff to come in. Once each of these packages left China, they made their way to the Netherlands, and then from there made their way to SA, all via PostNL. Then everything just sits at Customs at Johannesburg International Mail Centre (JIMC) and there is NOTHING you can do to speed that up.
> 
> The point of all of this... IF you get the option to using a courier from FastTech, then use that option, as they apparently get stuff through customs quicker than you can using the standard express mail service.


I'm still waiting for a Serpent RDTA I bought through Gearbest...it's stuck in limbo somewhere in Cape Town (I think I ordered this end of February)


----------



## Heino13

Wonder how couriers can speed up the customs process but we have no way of doing it

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ordering from China is an exercise in patience... order and forget... it's the only way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman

Pretty much a wait and forget action. I have ordered from them quite a few times, and never had a single issue with anything. I have a friend that ordered via one of their premium shipping options the other day, he got it within 4 working days. No issues, and sometimes its a LOT cheaper even with shipping than buying locally


----------



## Clouds

jodiefoster81 said:


> Sigh... That's a bit disheartening. They've got so much I want to order and their prices are decent. Maybe I'll DHL
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Just saw some movement on that order - perhaps they managed to sort it out.


----------



## jodiefoster81

Clouds said:


> Just saw some movement on that order - perhaps they managed to sort it out.


Nice man! Holding thumbs for you

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds

jodiefoster81 said:


> Nice man! Holding thumbs for you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Got it! Doing the happy dance.


----------



## Faraaz

and sapo website is useless ! cannot track anything and the 0860 number is forever busy and no reply from the jims email 

any other way to track it with a Singapore tracking number ?


----------



## daniel craig

Faraaz said:


> and sapo website is useless ! cannot track anything and the 0860 number is forever busy and no reply from the jims email
> 
> any other way to track it with a Singapore tracking number ?


17track.net


----------



## Faraaz

daniel craig said:


> 17track.net



Thanks, but they get the info from SAPO Website, so thats useless also, guess should just forget about it


----------



## DangerDave

Faraaz said:


> Thanks, but they get the info from SAPO Website, so thats useless also, guess should just forget about it


Unfortunately, the tracking number changes when it reaches SA. The only people who can give you the new tracking number is SAPO...

Is your parcel coming to Joburg? You can send an email to JIMCCustomerServices@postoffice.co.za to ask for your SA tracking number.


----------



## Faraaz

DangerDave said:


> Unfortunately, the tracking number changes when it reaches SA. The only people who can give you the new tracking number is SAPO...
> 
> Is your parcel coming to Joburg? You can send an email to JIMCCustomerServices@postoffice.co.za to ask for your SA tracking number.



it is coming to klerksdorp yes, i did email them on Wednesday and no response till now 
 am i just unlucky lol


----------



## Faraaz

Faraaz said:


> it is coming to klerksdorp yes, i did email them on Wednesday and no response till now
> am i just unlucky lol



so the jims email replied nothing with that tracking number has entered their office, and its been in the country for about 2 weeks from international tracking

could it be possible that its unregistered and will be delivered as a letter ?


----------



## Andre

Faraaz said:


> so the jims email replied nothing with that tracking number has entered their office, and its been in the country for about 2 weeks from international tracking
> 
> could it be possible that its unregistered and will be delivered as a letter ?


SAPO has probably not scanned it yet - that is why it is not showing up on their tracking system. You need lots of patience with SAPO.


----------



## Faraaz

Andre said:


> SAPO has probably not scanned it yet - that is why it is not showing up on their tracking system. You need lots of patience with SAPO.



just like anything else in this country 

guess i will have to do as everyone else says i should 

FORGET about it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

